# Transistorverriegelung



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
diesmal hab ich mir eine kleine Schaltung überlegt, mit welcher ich zwei Transistoren gegeneinander verriegelt habe. Ist der eine über einen Taster angesteuert, darf der zweite nicht Schalten wenn ich den zweiten Taster betätige. Beide Transistoren schalten dann einen jeweils in Reihe geschalteten Foto Triac mit dem ich dann 230V schalten möchte!
Jetzt meine Frage, funktioniert das mit der Verriegelung so wie ich mir das vorstelle?

Hier meine Zeichnung als Anhang.


MfG


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2009)

Wenn du mich fragst, bewirken die Schalter gar nichts, die legen Plus auf einen Pfad, der ohnehin schon Plus führt, oder?


----------



## thomass5 (20 März 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab die Schaltung mal etwas abgeändert mit rot. Die 2 Widerstände R5/6 sind drinn um einem Kurzschluß bei angesteuertem Transistor und Schalterbetätigung vorzubeugen. Den Wert krig ich jetzt nicht hin.


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab die Schaltung mal etwas abgeändert mit rot. Die 2 Widerstände R5/6 sind drinn um einem Kurzschluß bei angesteuertem Transistor und Schalterbetätigung vorzubeugen. Den Wert krig ich jetzt nicht hin.



Ich vermisse das "Am Kopf Kratz"-Smiley. 
Elektronik war ja nie mein dolles Fach, aber wie soll die Verriegelung so funktionieren?
Ihr könnt das ja mal erläutern.

Edit: Die Widerstände noch richtig bemessen, dann könnte das gehen.


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

Hi thomas,
Ich habe die beiden Brücken bewusst vor den widerstand gelegt, denn somit kann ich mir die beiden widerstände sparen die du eingezeichnet hast! Oder sehe ich das falsch? denn wenn der transistor geschaltet hat und ich den zweiten taster betätige dann liegt der widerstand noch dazwischen.
also ihr glaubt nicht dass die schaltung so funktioniert?


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2009)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Hi thomas,
> Ich habe die beiden Brücken bewusst vor den widerstand gelegt, denn somit kann ich mir die beiden widerstände sparen die du eingezeichnet hast! Oder sehe ich das falsch? denn wenn der transistor geschaltet hat und ich den zweiten taster betätige dann liegt der widerstand noch dazwischen.
> also ihr glaubt nicht dass die schaltung so funktioniert?



R4 und R2 liegen doch schon an +24V, durch deine Brücken, was ändern die Schalter daran, die schalten noch einmal +24V auf.


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

hi ralle
also ok ich versuch es mal zu erklären.

also betätige ich einen der beiden Taster, wird der entsprechende Transistor geschaltet. Hat der Transistor geschaltet zieht er die Basis des 2. Transistors auf Masse. Wird nun der 2. Taster betätigt schaltet nicht der Transistor sondern die Spannung liebt über einen Widerstand an Masse an und somit sind beide miteinander verriegelt. ich muss den 1. Taster erst los lassen um den anderen Transistor schalten zu können.
Also zumindest is meine Theorie so lol.
Ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren!
Ich hoffe du hast verstanden wie ich das meine!
Gruß


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

Ahh ich sehe! das is natürlich was das ich nicht bedacht habe! lol
Thomas hat glaub ich recht mit seinen widerständen!


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2009)

demmy86 schrieb:


> hi ralle
> also ok ich versuch es mal zu erklären.
> 
> also betätige ich einen der beiden Taster, wird der entsprechende Transistor geschaltet. Hat der Transistor geschaltet zieht er die Basis des 2. Transistors auf Masse. Wird nun der 2. Taster betätigt schaltet nicht der Transistor sondern die Spannung liebt über einen Widerstand an Masse an und somit sind beide miteinander verriegelt. ich muss den 1. Taster erst los lassen um den anderen Transistor schalten zu können.
> ...



Ne, da bin ich einfach zu blöd zu, der Schalter schaltet 24V auf 24V, da passiert gar nichts.

Edit: Ah, ich sehe, du hast es erkannt.


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

ich glaub ich hab meinen fehler gefunden!
2 dioden sollten evtl. das problem lösen!
jetzt müsste es doch eine änderung der funktion geben oder?


----------



## mariob (20 März 2009)

Hallo,
so wird das wenig, ich würde mittels eines weitern Transistors pro Zweig die Basisspannung nach Masse ziehen oder halt die LED des Kopplers kurzschließen und gut ist. Ist halt Geschmackssache, die Dimensionierung ist von den Steuerströmen auch schon heftig. Wenn ich um diese Zeit so weiterüberlege reicht es auch den Koppler über Taster und Widerstand direkt anzusteuern und besagtes Kurzschließen des benachbarten Kopplers (nach dem Widerstand) mit dem Transistor zu realisieren. Dimple ist alle, da denkt sich das nicht so gut. Gibt aber garantiert noch andere Möglichkeiten, ich schlage mich zur Zeit z.B. schon seit Jahren mit Mosfet Circlotron Schaltungen herum - das ist dann die Quadratur des Kreises.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

hi mariob!

Ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst!
aber wärst du evtl. dennoch gewillt eine kleine skizze zu fertigen von der version die dir am sinnvollsten erscheint?
gruß


----------



## Jonny (20 März 2009)

*Meine Lösung*

Ich würde das in dieser Art lösen. Ob die Widerstandswerte passen, müsste mann allerdings mal nachrechnen. Die sind nur grob geschätzt

Jonny


----------



## demmy86 (20 März 2009)

Hi
also ich hab jetzt ma noch einen anderen Denkansatz!
was haltet Ihr davon?
gruß


----------



## TommyG (21 März 2009)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/grd/index.htm

Die SPS-sen weniger rum, dafür können die mit Kreuzknubbeldingsbumsschaltungen imho besser...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Hallo demmy86,

die Schaltung funktioniert auch so nicht:

1. Die Vorwiderstände der Optokoppler sind mit 7R viel zu klein
1. Mit den Dioden hast Du auch keine Verriegelung realisiert.

Das ganze klappt nur, wenn Du mit dem Kollektor des geschaltetem Transistors die Basis des anderen so weit nach Masse ziehst, dass hier keine 0,7V mehr anliegen (Widerstand vor oder hinter dem anderen Taster und Diode zum Kollektor des geschalteten Transistors).

Gruss KSB


----------



## demmy86 (21 März 2009)

hi ksb!

hab die ganze schaltung nochma überdacht! schau ma 2 beiträge weiter oben! 
hab aber noch das Problem das ich das Zünden des aktuell angesteuerten triacs 1-2 ms verzögern möchte.
da es im direkten umschalte fall ja zu überschneidungen kommen kann. wenn der eine triac noch nicht gelöscht ist und der andere schon zündet!
wegen nulldurchgang und so!
gruß


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Ja - die funktioniert auch nicht - wo sind denn überhaupt die Taster geblieben ?

Es fliesst nur der Basisstrom durch die Koppler.

Eine (Anzugs-)Verzögerung kannst Du mittels eines Vorwiderstandes und Elkos erreichen.

Gruss KSB


----------



## demmy86 (21 März 2009)

lol ihr seht schon ich hab nicht so den peil von elektronik!
ich war mir sicher das laut meinen erechnungen der basistrom ausreicht um den koppler zu schalten!
könntest du mir einen gefallen tun und mir mal schnell eine skizze einer funktionierenden schaltung machen??
das wäre supi!


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Die Schaltung im Anhang sollte funktionieren (links oben ist der Optokoppler):


----------



## demmy86 (21 März 2009)

so wie du den kondensator und den widerstand eingezeichnet hast verzögert er doch aber auch das abschalten des transistors oder?


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

ja - wenn Du das nicht möchtest, muß der Elko direkt an die Basis (eine gewisse Restverzögerung bleibt).


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 März 2009)

... vielleicht auch mal hier nachschauen ...


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Hallo Larry,

ein Flip-Flop speichert - das will demmy86 ja scheinbar nicht.....

Gruss KSB


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 März 2009)

@Ksb:
das war auch weniger für dich gedacht (deine Lösung hat mir ganz gut gefallen) ... sondern mehr für demmy zum Nachlesen ...


----------



## demmy86 (21 März 2009)

hi
ich hab grad was nachgelesen! und zwar denke ich das wir uns das mit dem kondensator sparen können. denn der photo triac hat einen zero crossing schaltkreis.
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann zündet er auch nur im nulldurchgang. löschen tut er ja so und so nur im nulldurchgang.
dann kann das ja nicht passieren dass einer der beiden noch durchlässig ist während der andere zündet. oder?

@ larry
danke ! aber das hatte ich schon gelesen! hat mich nur leider in meinem problem nicht wirklich weiter gebracht, da ich ja nicht speichern will sondern verriegeln. aber danke noch ma!

gruß!


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Hallo demmy86,

je nach Anwendung kann eine kleine Verzögerung nie schaden....

Gruss KSB


----------



## demmy86 (21 März 2009)

aber das mit dem zero cross schaltkreis is so richtig wie ich das verstanden hab?


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

ja, ein gezündeter Triac sperrt erst beim nächsten Nulldurchgang und ein Nulldurchgangsschalter schaltet erst im nächsten ein.


----------



## demmy86 (21 März 2009)

dann hab ich jetzt eine super idee! ich denke das wird so gehen!
ich melde mich wieder wenn ich soweit bin!
bis dahin! 
danke noch ma an alle!


----------

